# Argonauts Terminator



## Anderton Prime (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello, I am desperate to get my hands on the 1/4 scale Argonauts Terminator Endoskeleton model kit that was for sale once upon a time. Does anyone have one they are willing to sell?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello Mr. Anderton Prime & welcome to the boards!!!  
Have you tried E-bay? :thumbsup:


----------



## Anderton Prime (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes I have been scouring eBay for weeks. You can hardly even find more than two photos of the kit on the web. I don't know why it's been forgotten like this, but I don't have many options left after Hobbytalk!


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

This is usualy a very expensive kit.
I have seen it start at £200!
There's a 1/4 scale terminator made by (I think) sideshow.
It's really expensive too, but not quite as posable as the argonauts one

http://www.sideshowtoy.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=search&item=8306FLEX&type=store


Good luck

Jim


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

I used to have a couple of them but got rid of them because of some problems with the kit. First of all they are very expensive if you can find one. Secondly, 1/2 of the parts are made of a very soft white metal. This creates several problems. The metal parts do not glue to the vinyl or to themselves very well. No matter what kind of super glue or other that you may use. Yeah you can get it to stick but it does not have any strength. The other problem it creates is that because the kit is so large the metal parts make it very heavy and what happens is that the white metal starts to sag from it's own weight. Sort of like vinyl kits do when the room temp. gets too warm on a hot summer day. This info is from experience. I would not recommend the kit. Go for the Sideshow first.


----------



## Anderton Prime (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks guys for your help. The Sideshow statue is one I was looking at, but it is a little too expensive for me. If it's true that the Argonauts kit is that expensive, I wouldn't consider buying it anyway. Of course, what I really want is far better than even the Sideshow version. Check this out:






































This bad boy is 1/3 scale, which means it's two feet tall!!

Of course, it costs $1,500 US and isn't even available yet, but I see it as an art piece; it's going to be limited to just 1,000 pieces worldwide.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I've thought of getting and painting the 18-inch action figure I've seen recently at Suncoast. It isn't as nice, but then it only costs about $30. For that price, it's very nice indeed, especially after a coat of Alclad II chrome!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Anderton Prime (Jan 20, 2006)

I know the one you mean, from NECA right? I thought about buying one and doing a black wash to weather it a little, but it has too many things going against it. The hands and feet are unfinished on the undersides, and the eyes are never lined up properly on any of the ones I've seen in stores. Plus I have read that most if not all of them have an issue with the bottom jaw not being aligned properly either. Plus I think the shins are too thick. But I have found this pre-weathered one for sale:










Except that it costs a lot, it looks pretty good, which makes me think I could get a similar result on my own. But again they've doctored the eyes in that picture. The actual toy's eyes look stupid.

I e-mailed NECA directly to see if they were planning on releasing a "battle damaged" version, but they never got back to me.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Anderton Prime said:


> I know the one you mean, from NECA right?


Yep. that's him ... and thanks to this thread I bought one yesterday! 


> the eyes are never lined up properly on any of the ones I've seen in stores. Plus I have read that most if not all of them have an issue with the bottom jaw not being aligned properly either.


The jaw is definitely misaligned. However, when I get around to fiddling with this monster, I'm going to lock him into one pose before I paint. He looks a little silly in the box with his jaw gaping open!  So I'll do what I can to fix the misalignment and then I'm sealing his trap shut! I didn't notice the eye problem you mention, although I did think the lighted eyes are way too bright for accuracy; they look like he could use them as flashlights.

The other inaccuracies you mention just don't bother me so much. I'm thinking he'll get an Alclad II chrome finish, as I mentioned before, then a good dark wash for the panel lines and the details. The paint wouldn't hold up to reposing, so he'll essentially become an _inaction_ figure before he gets painted. Is there any part of this thing -- other than his teeth and his eyes, of course -- that shouldn't get a chrome base coat? Some of the parts are going to be tricky to paint, but what's life without a challenge? 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Anderton Prime (Jan 20, 2006)

There's also a new Endoskeleton made of Diecast metal from a Japanese company called Aoshima. It's pretty articulated and painted pretty well too. Here's a pic:










That's the "Normal" version. there's also a "Weathered" version with a deeper paintjob to make it look battle-damaged. It's pretty good, and you can usually find them on eBay for about $150, but they are not available in North America so you have to usually buy one from eBay or another online Japanese store.


----------

